# Russian 30mm Gatling vs Pirates.



## CharlesBronson (Dec 31, 2010)

The Ak-630 gun in action against somali ship.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KOkMx3LHHo_


----------



## Glider (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, you cannot accuse them of just messing about


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 31, 2010)

Live Fire Exercise... Fuk the pirates


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 31, 2010)

Gotta love the Russian's "hands-on" approach to dealing with those pirate douchebags...straight-forward and to the point.

Doubt the U.S. would be allowed to do that, because:
A) The shells may harm the environment
B) The burning ship may harm the environment
C) The pirate's property damage would need compensation
D) The pirates may suffer from stress and trauma of the ordeal
E) Risk of implications regarding religious or racial persecution
*And most importantly:*
F) Someone might get hurt


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2010)

NICE!

(and A-fricken-Men to Dave's comment!)


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2010)

You have to admit that appeared to be fun, but an utter waste of ammunition. Either the operator was a complete fool who cannot hit the broadside of a barn, or that Russian gatling gun is an utter POS.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 31, 2010)

I saw that too, Matt...I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and figure they were jerking around and free aiming that weapon...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2010)

That would certainly up the "fun" factor. But the sailor talking in the background seemed to be in professional mode. Heck one 100mm shell vs 300-500rds of 30mm seems like a waste to me.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 31, 2010)

It does not seem to have a concentrated cone of fire, but it was designed to create a curtain of armor piercing and explosive ammo to defeat incoming misiles. This is the gun in particular:

Russia / USSR 30 mm/54 (1.2") AK-630


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 31, 2010)

CharlesBronson said:


> It does not seem to have a concentrated cone of fire, but it was designed to create a curtain of armor piercing and explosive ammo to defeat incoming misiles. This is the gun in particular:
> 
> Russia / USSR 30 mm/54 (1.2") AK-630



I was wondering the same thing.. Isnt it like using a SAM to take out a tank? Is it built for surface to surface too? It seemed to me that the gunner was just Eyeballing it... Radar couldnt have been involved. Are we sure that the Phalanx would perform better?


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 31, 2010)

Even though they are radar guided, the Phalanx is designed to put a mass amount of ammo in the path of the missle till it is not tracking it any more. Just about like any multi-barrled gun, the longer it shoots, the more inaccurate it gets, plus the cone of fire widens the further out, which requires more ammo to finally hit the target.


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 31, 2010)

beaupower32 said:


> Even though they are radar guided, the Phalanx is designed to put a mass amount of ammo in the path of the missle till it is not tracking it any more. Just about like any multi-barrled gun, the longer it shoots, the more inaccurate it gets, plus the cone of fire widens the further out, which requires more ammo to finally hit the target.



True? Curious...

Not much time when a sea skimmer is closing.


That is the antithesis of a decrepit , wallowing freighter.


----------



## Piper106 (Dec 31, 2010)

Being a pirate is fun when you are up against un-armed civilians.

Not nearly as much fun when you are on the receiving end of a 30 mm cannon. 

When piracy becomes a low return very short life expectency occupation... less pirates.

Piper106


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 1, 2011)

comiso90 said:


> True? Curious...
> 
> Not much time when a sea skimmer is closing.



No, its not much time at all, again why the phalanx is a last ditch weapon incase the missle is not taken out by other missle's. 

I dont know if it has ever been done, but I would imagine the phalanx would make a great weapon like the 30mm in the video, shooting at vessels that ventured too close to the ship, but I doubt it would happen, but again, you never know. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgpQBZF2sZQ_

Here is a good video of a phalanx in action, and it shows the target getting destroyed. Just look how many rounds pass till finally one strikes home and destroys the target.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 3, 2011)

But it's attempting to destroy about a 100 square inches travelling at 600mph!!! Not 400 square yards at an effing standstill for God's sake!!!


----------

